# Weekly Photo Challenge #49 for Week of 6/19/16



## wvdawg (Jun 19, 2016)

HAPPY FATHER'S DAY!  This week's theme is - father - and the interpretation is up to you. The Rules:

#1- Photos will be in compliance with the rules of this forum.

#2- This is NOT a competition. The sole intent of this challenge is fun and friendship.

#3- There are no "image quality" standards or requirements. Shots taken with cell phones, iPads, point & shoots, etc. are just as welcome as those taken with DSLRs and top of the line gear. This challenge is about participation and enjoying photography.

#4- Submitted photos will be new pics taken just for this week's challenge. The intent is to get out there and have fun with photography, not to show off stuff you’ve already taken. 

#5- Please submit only one photo per week in the challenge thread that shows your interpretation of this week's theme. Be creative! (You may start your own thread for sharing of your other shots.) 

#6- Challenge yourself to be a participant of each week's challenge, but feel free to jump in at any point.

#7- HAVE FUN!


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 19, 2016)

My dad with a Red snapper he caught in the Gulf of Mexico.


----------



## wvdawg (Jun 19, 2016)

Nice!  Looks like a happy camper!  Love the T-shirt too!


----------



## wvdawg (Jun 20, 2016)

*Father / Son MX Outing*

Jake was watching his dad on the super-cross track when I got this capture of Dad looking down at him!  Special Father's Day outing.


----------



## BERN (Jun 21, 2016)

*cool*

That is very cool.





wvdawg said:


> Jake was watching his dad on the super-cross track when I got this capture of Dad looking down at him!  Special Father's Day outing.


----------



## Batgirl (Jun 21, 2016)

Waiting for mom or dad for dinner.


----------



## wvdawg (Jun 21, 2016)

Thanks Bern.  Good interpretation Batgirl!


----------



## Batgirl (Jun 23, 2016)

wvdawg said:


> Jake was watching his dad on the super-cross track when I got this capture of Dad looking down at him!  Special Father's Day outing.



Awesome.


----------



## j_seph (Jun 23, 2016)

*Y'all got me on this one*

Got married in April, thanks to our Father in Heaven I got the blessing of a 17 year old daughter. Notice the card, how it was signed "your daughter", notice the 2 page letter that I found on my windshield this morning signed "your daughter". The coffee mug is my reminder from her for fathers day, that without our Father in Heaven I could not be a Dad. I may not be her Father biologically but I am her daddy and she is my daughter.


----------



## wvdawg (Jun 23, 2016)

j_seph said:


> Got married in April, thanks to our Father in Heaven I got the blessing of a 17 year old daughter. Notice the card, how it was signed "your daughter", notice the 2 page letter that I found on my windshield this morning signed "your daughter". The coffee mug is my reminder from her for fathers day, that without our Father in Heaven I could not be a Dad. I may not be her Father biologically but I am her daddy and she is my daughter.




That is truly awesome!  Congrats!   Gives meaning to "being the Dad you didn't have to be."  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jun 25, 2016)

Wasn't to sure of what I was going to do for this CHALLENGE but decided to do a picture of a picture of the last hunting trip I got to do with my FATHER ( I never called him Father he was always DAD. ) Wy 1982 that's him in the orange and me holding the hind 1/4 in front of him and my step granddad on the far left sitting on the front shoulder.


----------



## wvdawg (Jun 25, 2016)

I knew you would figure it out Mike.  Love to view older photos - looks like the trees were full - thanks for sharing this one!


----------

